# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicks on Sticks

## Tobey

Ok guys,
Here's the latest.

Chicks on Sticks 
( Fragrant chicken skewres in an Asian marinade)


2 tbsp each of reduced-sodium soy sauce and brown sugar
1 tbsp each of olive oil and grated lemon zest ***
2 cloves of garlic,minced
1 large shallot,minced
1-1/2 tspgrated gingerroot
1 tsp each ground cumin and ground coriander
4 boneless,skinless chicken breast halves cut into 1 inch cubes
8 wooden or metal skewers

To make the marinade. combine all the ingredients except the chicken in a small bowl. Pour the marinade over the chicken in a large,heavy-duty,resealable plastic bag. Make sure all the pieces are coated with marinade. Marinate overnight in the refrigerator

If you are using woooden skewers, soak them in water for at least 20 minutes before using them to prevent them from burning. Prepare the ggrill. Thread chicken cubes onto the skewers. Grill for 4 to 5 minutes per side, turning them often.
( If you prefer, cook the chicken under the broiler,4 inches from the heat,for about 4 minutes per side.) Serve immediately. You can dip the chicken pieces into plum sauce, or eat them just as they are.

Makes 8 skewers,4 servings

Meal Contains: 225 calories
5.6 grams of fat
33.6 grams of protien
8.8 carbs
.6 grams fiber
82.3mg cholestrol

Note*** What the hell is Lemon Zest Tobey?
Lemon Zest is the yellow outermost skin layer of a lemon. The oil in the zest gives a distinctive lemon tasteand scent to all sorts og dishes. To grate lemon zest, first wash the lemon well, then rub it against the small holes of the cheese grater. AVOID grating the white pith beneath the skin since it is very bitter.

 :EEK!:  


Optional***
Tangy Plum Dip
(For chicken nuggets or chicken skewers)

1 cup of plum or apricot jam
1/4 cup orange juice
2 tbsp white vinger
1 tsp dry mustard powder
1 tsp reduced -sodium soy sauce
1/2 tsp grated orange zest

Combine all the ingredients in a small saucepan. Cook over medium heat until jam is melted and dip is bubbly. Serve Warm

Dip contains- (Serving size about 2 tbsp)

58 calories
0.1 gram fat
0.2 gram protien
15.4 carbs.
0.3 grams of fiber
0 mg cholestrol
35.8mg sodium

Hope you enjoy it!
Later,
I. C.

----------


## dane26

tobey-this may be your best yet. i really think we need a new forum with just recipes. i hate having to seacrh for them when it's time for my g/f to cook for me. any mods agree?

----------


## ptbyjason

I didn't think so at first, but damn Tobey you keep pumping out recipes. We may do that in the near future.

----------


## dane26

i'm all for it. i'd book mark that forum on my g/f 's comp so she could cook a different dinner every night

----------


## partyboynyc

hey i get it!!CHICKS ON STICKS!!!like chick are like chick-en.haha and the sticks are like the sticks!!!hahaha.wow genius.ok , i'm an idiot, i'm going to go now...........

----------


## Billy Boy

Partyboy have you been smoking something-LOL :Smilie:  

Hey Tobey I can,t keep up keep trying all these recipes sounds good

I think we should have a recipe forum JMO

Billy

----------


## Tobey

You know I started to open this reciepe with " now let's keep our minds out of the gutter guys, It's just a reciepe." HA! I knew someone was going to crack on this one! To tell the truth the same thing went through my mind when I first read it to!( Me and Partyboy think alot alike )LOL. Yeay Billy, To tell the truth, All Humans are creatures of habit. Even I don't eat somthing different every night, Hell I don't have time to do that much cooking. BUT for the occassional weekend meal that I prepare I will try different things. And useually that meal alone will last me for several meals with leftovers and all. Some turn out pretty good and some turn out just so,so. But if you ever need anything different or if any of you have anything specific in mind that you are looking for I'll do my best to pull the ol' rabbit out of the hat so to speak and find somthing for ya. Actually I'm more incline to start posting things that are easy and fast to prepare. Although they may not be as eliquent as some of the meals previouly posted, they always seem to work better for me. Just a thought, Later Guys,
Tobey

----------


## Pete235

I have to respond because the title of the post reminded me of this small town restaurant I've seen many times. I used to travel a lot, by car, for work and as such have visited many small towns. One such town is called "Balls Creek" (no kidding) and they have a chicken restaurant called "A&K Lick a chick" (once again, I'm not kidding). Maybe I should ask if they want to add this recipe to their menu. BTW...looks great Tobey, will definately be giving it a try.
Pete

----------


## Rugger02

Man I wish this dude was still around. This recipe sounds awesome. He's got a bunch more on page 5, check em out!

It's also convenient that he includes the Macros

----------

